# حقق ارباح شهرية من منزلك ادخل



## pfdd10 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

وانت في بيتكم مرتاح تجيك 500 ريال مرتب شهري < لا يفوتكم
موقع عربي للاستطلاع والابحاث كسبت انا ومجموعه اعرفهم مبالغ طيبه
وفي خلال شهر وصلت الى 15 ألف نقطة وانا لم اجتهد خلال الشهر والنقاط تساوي 150 دولار
يعني تقريبا 560 ريال ,, مبلغ حلو
وسحبت المبلغ واللي بيشارك حياه الله​ 
يوغوف سراج​ 

شركة فكرية رائدة معترف بها
كما أنها شركة مبتكرة في مجال تصميم الاستطلاعات والأبحاث التي تُمثِل وتعكس آراء الوطن العربي.​ 
يوغوف سراج
موقع يفتح المجال للعرب للمشاركة في الرأي والتعبير والتطوير
شارك في استطلاع يخص المجتمع بمختلف الامور والقضايا الحديثه لتساهم في التطوير وإيجاد الحلول .​ 
ومشاركتك في الاستطلاع وتعبيرك عن رأيك يكسبك المال ويرشحك لدخول السحب على اجهزة آي باد وغيرها ، مقابل مشاركتك في الاستطلاعات والابحاث البسيطة في التعامل معها مجرد وضع اشارة صح على الاجوبة المختارة .
وكل استطلاع تشارك به يضيف لك 100 نقطة واحياناً 200 نقطة، وكل دعوة لصديق عن طريق الرابط الخاص بك في الموقع تضيف لك 100 او 200 نقطة عن كل استطلاع يقوم به لمدة 3 أشهر او 4 استطلاعات
عند وصول نقاطك لخمسة الاف نقطة يمنحك الموقع 50 دولار مايعادل 187 ريال كتشجيع لك ومكافأة لمشاركتك في الاستطلاعات والابحاث كما يرشحك للفوز بإجهزة محمول وهواتف نقالة وغيرها من الجوائز القيمة .​ 
ولكي تستطيع المشاركة في الاستطلاع عليك التسجيل في الموقع من خلال الرابط الذي موجود في الأسفل وسيصلك بريد إلكتروني إيميل لتفعيل التسجيل ، ثم سيصلك بريد في كل مرة يطلب منك المشاركة في الاستطلاع​ 
100 نقطه = 1 $​ 
عند التسجيل لايطلب منك ارقام هواتف او عناوين فقط الاسم الاول والعائلة والايميل ، وعند الوصول لمرحلة سحب المبلغ تضغط على الاختيار سحب المبلغ وتكتب البيانات
( مهم كتابة الاسم الصحيح عند التسجيل لسهولة التعرف عليك عند سحب المبلغ )​ 


وأي سؤال انا في الخدمة
وهذا الرابط​ 

Registration | YouGovSiraj​ 
اسئلة واجوبة قد تخطر على بالك :​ 


ماهي مواضيع الاستطلاع ؟
مواضيع تهتم بالبيئة والمناخ والسياحة والسفر والمجتمع ، والاسئلة تهدف للتحسين والتطوير بناء على الرأي العربي لكون الاسئلة تخص المجتمع .​ 


كيف يمكنني الحصول على الرابط الخاصي بي لدعوة الناس للتسجيل كهذا الموضوع ؟
عند تسجيل دخولك للموقع اضغط على كلمة " دعوة صديق " ستجد الرابط الخاص بك في اسفل الصفحة في خانة او مستطيل .​ 
هذا هو الرابط اللي تدعون الناس للتسجيل من خلاله انسخوه وارسلوه للناس او اعملو مواضيع في المنتديات والصقو الرابط فيه مثل ما انا سويت​ 

كيف يمكنني استلام المبلغ ؟
يمكنك الاستلام من خلال ارسال شيك الى البريد اذا كنت في السعوديه
واذا كنت في بلد اخر تحويل ويسترن يونيون من خلال اسمك المسجل به في الموقع ، عند طلب المبلغ من الموقع ، بعد فترة اسبوع او اسبوعين سيصلك بريد الكتروني فيه تفاصيل استلام المبلغ ( رقم الكود من الجهة التي حولت لك مع الاسم ) وتذهب الى اقرب مصرف يستقبل حوالات ويسترن يونيون وتستلمها بإعطاء الموظف رقم الكود والاسم مع ابراز هويتك لإثبات اسمك ( لمزيد من التفاصيل ابحث عن الويسترن يونيون وفروعها في بلدك بمواقع الانترنت ليطمأن قلبك ) .​ 


ملاحظة : لجعل لغة الموقع عربي اضغط على كلمة Language في اعلى الموقع واختار اللغة العربية .​ 

صورة من استلام المبلغ وهناك اثباتات كثيرة للاستلام من حوالات وسترن يونيون​ 






الطريقه سهله التسجيل عادي الايميل والاسم ويجيكم رساله على الايميل للتفعيل​ 
وبعدها يجيكم كل اسبوع استطلاعين او ثلاثه على الايميل تشاركون فيها​ 
وكل استطلاع تشاركون فيه يضيف لكم 100 نقطه يعني 1 دولار يعني 3.75 ريال​ 
واذا وصلتو 5000 نقطه يعني 50 دولار في خانه في الموقع لطلب المبلغ تضغطون عليها ويطلب منكم تأكيد الاسم وصندوق البريد عشان يرسلون لكم الشيك عليه واذا كنتو خارج السعودية يوصلكم ويسترن يونيون​ 
وفي ميزة لمضاعفه النقاط اسرع وهي دعوة اصدقاء من خلال الرابط الخاص بكم​ 
بحيث يكون لكم نفس نقاط المسجلين من خلال رابطكم الخاص لمدة 3 شهور​ 


صورة واضح فيها عدد النقاط
وتاريخ طلب الجائزه الاولى والثانيه مافي فرق غير 5 أيام تقريبا يعني بين اول مره طلبت المبلغ وثاني مرة جمعت 5000 نقطه خلال 5 أيام​ 
وانا اقلكم والله العظيم اني استلمت في يدي شيكات من هذا الموقع وصرفتها من البنك الاهلي السعودي والله على ماقول شهيد​ 
انا انصحكم فيه رائع جدا تكسب وانت مرتاح​


----------



## جنان الخلد (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: حقق ارباح شهرية من منزلك ادخل*

اذا كانت الطريقه موافقه للشريعه الاسلاميه 
ومشايختنا الله يحفظهم محللينها انا اول من بيسجل 
شكراً لك ولجهودك ...


----------

